# Meet Enzo



## Tnola (Jun 21, 2010)

This is our boy Enzo. He's a black mini and 11 weeks today. This pic is actually two weeks old now. I just love it though.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness! What a gorgeous little face! I love him!!!!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Enzo is so adorable!! What a cute face he has! :love2:


----------



## Tnola (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks, y'all. He really does have a pretty face. Although it needs a shave now. I can't wait to see all the changes in him as he gets older. 

He's so black; it's hard to get a pic where you can see all his features. I was so pleased with this one.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

He's breathtaking!


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

He's adorable!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

He's fabulous, and congratulations on getting such a great picture of a black dog.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Enzo is too cute. Can I ask what the height & weight is of Enzo? I am keeping track of my Mini. I have had her for 1 month now & has gained 1 1/2 lbs & about 1/2" It really is hard to take pictures of the black faces. I hav 3 black abstract dogs so I do know the issue.


----------



## Tnola (Jun 21, 2010)

I didn't measure him when we brought him home -- I should have -- but he weighed 8 1/2lbs. I just measured him and he's 10-ish inches already. I don't have a scale here, but when we went to the vet last Wednesday, he was at 5 1/2lbs. I can tell you he's gained weight since then.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

He is seriously cute.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwww!

What a lovely little guy.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

He's precious!!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

What a beautiful sweet face, best wishes for a happy and healthy life together!


----------



## Tnola (Jun 21, 2010)

Tnola said:


> I didn't measure him when we brought him home -- I should have -- but he weighed 8 1/2lbs. I just measured him and he's 10-ish inches already. I don't have a scale here, but when we went to the vet last Wednesday, he was at 5 1/2lbs. I can tell you he's gained weight since then.


ETA: Not 8 1/2lbs! He was 4 1/2lbs. I was thinking 4lbs 8oz and the 8 must have stuck. Sorry.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Love the pic...love the name!


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

awww he's just ADORABLE! Such a great inky black too! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

He is a real looker!!! Please, keep the pics coming!
Love the name!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He has such a cute expression and that's a great photo. The breeder I got my puppy from tried to send me pictures of the black puppies, a brown puppy and my cream puppy before I went to visit. The black puppies just looked like little ink spots! Great job getting that photo.


----------



## Tnola (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks everybody! We are all just in love with him. He's a very happy little guy. It's funny. Even my grandmother who "doesn't like dogs" pets and baby talks him.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Tnola said:


> Thanks everybody! We are all just in love with him. He's a very happy little guy. It's funny. Even my grandmother who "doesn't like dogs" pets and baby talks him.


Proving the point that poodle puppies are completely irresistible!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Love his "Romeo" looking hair...he is a handsome dude...Great black dog picture!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a precious little boy!!!! He is so cute. Want to see more pics as he grows.


----------

